# What % of drivers don't have insurance?



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

im just asking out loud. How many are skipping out on rideshare insurance?

What's your guess?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I avoid adding rideshare insurance for many months, but eventually gave in and added it to my existing policy with Farmers after reading the below article...

"Someone pulls up an app on their phone, types in the address of where they need to go, and orders your car. You turn around and drive to pick them up.

While you're driving, you look over to your phone to make sure you're still heading in the right direction. While you're looking the other way, you hit a car. It's not a big accident (luckily), but it's bad enough that the other driver calls the police (and you have to cancel your pick-up).

The police get there, they take down all of your info, including the fact that you were driving for a company called "Uber." You submit your claim to your auto insurance company and go about your life.

A few days later, your insurance company calls you. Unfortunately, your claim has been denied because you were performing a business activity. You're now on the hook not only for your own car repairs, but the other driver's, too. Oh, and by the way: your car insurance policy has been canceled.

You contact Uber to see if their insurance policy is going to cover the damages. Nope, says the woman on the other end of the phone. Since you didn't have a passenger in the car, they're not liable."


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

When it becomes available in Florida I am sure most will get the RSI.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I've heard up to 80% don't have the endorsement. Now, how many lien holders would accept Lyft's $2500 deductible as properly insured?


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

99.99%. Until Uber and Lyft require proof of gap insurance, no matter what you read on this forum I am certain very few people voluntarily tell their auto insurance company they drive for Uber or Lyft unless it's required by city or state law. The irony is that it is the drivers with the cleanest driving records that will get the insurance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> 99.99%. Until Uber and Lyft require proof of gap insurance, no matter what you read on this forum I am certain very few people voluntarily tell their auto insurance company they drive for Uber or Lyft unless it's required by city or state law. The irony is that it is the drivers with the cleanest driving records that will get the insurance.


Haha, truer words have not been spoken. No speeding tickets, no at fault accidents = i have RSI.

Then I remember the wanna be actor who was promoting his youtube channel advocating not telling insurance companies that they Uber to save on the RSI. He admits that he had 5... *FIVE*... *at fault* accidents in his life, i think he even said at least 2 were total loses and he was like... mid 20s?

Yea, he still wanted to roll those dices...


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

if around 80% of drivers don't have proper insurance, then us 20% are getting screwed with over saturated market with illegal drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grand Master B said:


> if around 80% of drivers don't have proper insurance, then us 20% are getting screwed with over saturated market with illegal drivers.


Sounds like what Taxi's say about Uber drivers, lol.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> if around 80% of drivers don't have proper insurance, then us 20% are getting screwed with over saturated market with illegal drivers.


According to Uber our personal policy and their additional coverage during Uber time meet the state requirements for insurance. However it doesn't cover our personal coverage for damages to our vehicles.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I avoid adding rideshare insurance for many months, but eventually gave in and added it to my existing policy with Farmers after reading the below article...
> 
> "Someone pulls up an app on their phone, types in the address of where they need to go, and orders your car. You turn around and drive to pick them up.
> 
> ...


The whole scenario is your own fault.
Why would you tell the police you drive for Uber when you intend on filing against your own insurance.

Knowing your own personal insurance will cancil if they find out. Furthermore if I am driving and I have no passengers in my car and I am in a wreck driving to a pax I would not file with Uber any way because of the 1000.00 deductable. Even if your not at fault. Your still out 1000.00

The only time I would file with Uber is if a pax is in my car period.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> The whole scenario is your own fault.
> Why would you tell the police you drive for Uber when you intend on filing against your own insurance.
> 
> Knowing your own personal insurance will cancil if they find out. Furthermore if I am driving and I have no passengers in my car and I am in a wreck driving to a pax I would not file with Uber any way because of the 1000.00 deductable. Even if your not at fault. Your still out 1000.00
> ...


It's his fault for not filing a fraudulent report?

No, it's his fault for not having proper insurance coverage...


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It's his fault for not filing a fraudulent report?
> 
> No, it's his fault for not having proper insurance coverage...


YOU MUST BE A TAXI CAB DRIVER. I never stated that, you took the comment out of context as people like you do.

*Nothing is fraudulent about filing under your own insurance if it is not uber related*, and in his *theoretical* case no uber paxs were in the car, he told the police he was a uber driver, I would never do that it is not uber related. I said I would never file under uber unless a pax was in the car because of there BS 1000.00 deductable even if you were not at fault there is nothing fraudulent about that unless your insurance asks and you LIE, that is fraud.
As far as your insurance knows you could be going to the store. You were in your own car alone. Why would you offer to tell them information that will hurt you. Would you call your insurance company and tell them oh by the way I get a speeding ticket???.
Its called common sence.

Now my misinformed friend I have stated all along if you drive for uber you need ride share insurance, but its no that easy to get in Florida, and yes drivers are taking a chance every day they drive on there own insurance I am not one of them. but I am sympathetic to there situation, Uber has known about this since day 1. Most drivers struggle to make a decent wage.
And cannot afford a standard commercial policy at 200.00 plus a month.

In the next few months Allstate Geicho and others will be adding ride share policy's since as of July 1 Uber can drive any where in the State.
The average drive cannot afford standard commercial insurance. All the main companies will be adding a riders to there current policys because of the money to being made plain and simple.

If your insurance asks you have to tell them. And if a Pax is not in the car it is not uber related period, un till you have better insurance coverage.
At that time they will ask again were the Paxs in the car and you say NO. I was alone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> YOU MUST BE A TAXI CAB DRIVER. I never stated that, you took the comment out of context as people like you do.
> 
> Nothing is fraudulent about filing under your own insurance if it is not uber related, and in his theoretical case no uber paxs were in the car, he told the police he was a uber driver, I would never do that it is not uber related. I said I would never file under uber unless a pax was in the car because of there BS 1000.00 deductable even if you were not at fault there is nothing fraudulent about that unless your insurance asks and you LIE, that is fraud.
> As far as your insurance knows you could be going to the store. You were in your own car alone. Why would you offer to tell them information that will hurt you. Would you call your insurance company and tell them oh by the way I get a speeding ticket???.
> ...


I assure you I am not, nor have I ever, driven a taxi cab.

Your exact words were

"The whole scenario is your own fault" and "you tell the police you drive for Uber when you intend on filing against your own insurance."

So if we change that sentence slightly to combine them

"The whole scenario is your fault *for telling* the police you drive for Uber when you intend on filing against your own insurance"

So you essentially said exactly what I said you said... that you are saying the driver is at fault for not committing fraud and withholding information in order to intentionally defraud his insurance company.



Telsa34 said:


> unless your insurance asks and you LIE, that is fraud.


It is fraudulent to not tell your insurance company that you are engaging in commercial activity under a personal policy that I guarantee you checked marked or said "No" to when your agent specifically asked you "Will you be using your vehicle for commercial purposes?" and the fact that you intentionally want to withhold telling them about your Ubering activity, you know that you are in violation of their policy. I distinctly remember them asking me that specific question when I signed up for my policy over the phone (before Uber) to which I did say "No" to.

Trust me, your insurance asked you either on paper/electronically when you signed up or verbally if you signed up with an agent. That is where you lied, that is where you are committing fraud and you are doing so willingly and knowingly.

Whether or not you were actively Ubering at the time of the accident is not the point. The point is you engaged in commercial activity that puts you at a much higher risk bracket while allowing your insurance company to cover you at a lower rate under the belief that you were driving much less just for personal reasons. That in and of itself is fraud, the fact you know not to tell your insurance company that you are Ubering means you are doing so deliberately. It's one thing if you do so unknowingly and another to do so with full intent.

Anyone that is caught Ubering without proper insurance and have their policy cancelled, claim denied, had it coming. The key to *Adulting 101* is knowing how insurance works and always checking to make sure any new activity you engage in is adequately covered.

I understand it's not easy in Florida, but it doesn't make it any less fraudulent...


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Get a life Steve you troll too much. I didn't say lie to your insurance company you [email protected]#$ I said if they ask if a passenger was in the car you say no, if I'm driving to the Walmart and I'm involved in an accident and my insurance company ask me if I'm driving for Uber I'm going to say no. I was not driving for Uber.

I was going to the Walmart on my own personal insurance company now you can try to twist this all you can so if you're not a taxi cab driver you're probably a Democrat. Lol have a good day.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> According to Uber our personal policy and their additional coverage during Uber time meet the state requirements for insurance. However it doesn't cover our personal coverage for damages to our vehicles.


Just be vewy vewy kewful.

I got teh liability insurance, but my bank account is my collision insurance. I'm actively saving up for my next hooptie. Between my savings and the chance of death in a collision, it seems that the likelihood of coming out ahead without collision insurance is muy bueno for me.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Just be vewy vewy kewful.
> 
> I got teh liability insurance, but my bank account is my collision insurance. I'm actively saving up for my next hooptie. Between my savings and the chance of death in a collision, it seems that the likelihood of coming out ahead without collision insurance is muy bueno for me.


And this is exactly what I'm telling drivers to do they need to put back for the thousand dollar deductible from Uber if you're involved in an accident Uber going to ask you to send pictures of your car you're going to have to take it in and get it repaired you're going to have to pay the thousand dollar deductible or you can't drive.

This whole insurance is not complicated and it's driving a lot of people nuts it's not that complicated. For example if you're involved in an accident and you have a passenger in your car and your rear-ended by a drunk depending on what state you're in Florida is a no-fault insurance so if you're rear-ended and your car is damaged $2,000 Uber would step in and pay for your damage if one of their passengers is in your car.

Now if the other driver is cited at fault you could file against his insurance company but there's no Assurance of how quickly that would take place so you're going to be without a car. But you may be able to recover the thousand dollar deductible but in most cases you're going to need your car repaired right away as quickly as possible so you can get back to driving and if that's the case you're going to have to eat that thousand dollars that's what I do not feel is fair from Uber.

As well as they have no Rental Car Coverage if you're involved in an accident and the other drivers at fault you're immediately going to lose $1,000 and you're going to be without your car do you feel that that's fair insurance coverage I don't. If I don't have an Uber passenger in my car and I'm driving in Downtown Jacksonville Florida and I'm involved in an accident am I going to report to Uber no I'm not I'm going to report to my own private insurance company. Where I have a reasonable amount of deductible and I have rental car reimbursement.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> The whole scenario is your own fault.
> Why would you tell the police you drive for Uber when you intend on filing against your own insurance.
> 
> Knowing your own personal insurance will cancil if they find out. Furthermore if I am driving and I have no passengers in my car and I am in a wreck driving to a pax I would not file with Uber any way because of the 1000.00 deductable. Even if your not at fault. Your still out 1000.00
> ...


If you were in route to pick up a pax and got into an auto accident and your car sustained significant damage, you'd need to take your car to an auto repair shop. This may put you out of work for remainder of the week or longer. Under this case scenario, you would be entitled to file a claim for 'loss wages' for the days you were unable to drive/work.



Telsa34 said:


> YOU MUST BE A TAXI CAB DRIVER. I never stated that, you took the comment out of context as people like you do.
> 
> *Nothing is fraudulent about filing under your own insurance if it is not uber related*, and in his *theoretical* case no uber paxs were in the car, he told the police he was a uber driver, I would never do that it is not uber related. I said I would never file under uber unless a pax was in the car because of there BS 1000.00 deductable even if you were not at fault there is nothing fraudulent about that unless your insurance asks and you LIE, that is fraud.
> As far as your insurance knows you could be going to the store. You were in your own car alone. Why would you offer to tell them information that will hurt you. Would you call your insurance company and tell them oh by the way I get a speeding ticket???.
> ...


Uber and Lyft only cover rideshare drivers during Periods 2 and 3 [Google "rideshare gap coverage" for more information]. Period 2 starts once you accept a ride request and are en route to your passenger, and Period 3 starts once your passenger gets into your car. BUT when you're online and waiting for a request during Period 1, you have no collision coverage from Uber or Lyft and much lower liability limits. So as a rideshare driver, you're most at risk during Period 1 since you won't get any collision coverage from rideshare companies and your personal insurer likely won't cover you during this time either.

Rideshare insurance solves this gap by covering drivers during Period 1, and additionally they won't drop you for being a rideshare driver. Some policies will even cover you during Periods 2 and 3 so you won't be subject to Uber's $1,000 collision deductible and Lyft's $2,500 collision deductible.

Almost all of the major carriers have begun offering rideshare insurance policies for drivers. This is great news since we no longer need to worry about being dropped by our insurance company, if we insure with a rideshare-friendly insurance company. I carry rideshare coverage for all periods through Farmers; the first insurance carrier to offer rideshare coverage. I have been with Farmers since 2004 and since [they] also insure my home and I have an excellent and 'accident-free' driving record, the added expense is acceptable.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I believe a said that and I agree


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Get a life Steve you troll too much. I didn't say lie to your insurance company you [email protected]#$ I said if they ask if a passenger was in the car you say no, if I'm driving to the Walmart and I'm involved in an accident and my insurance company ask me if I'm driving for Uber I'm going to say no. I was not driving for Uber.
> 
> I was going to the Walmart on my own personal insurance company now you can try to twist this all you can so if you're not a taxi cab driver you're probably a Democrat. Lol have a good day.


I didn't lie to my insurance company, when I started Uber I informed Geico and they changed my account to a Commercial Hybrid with Rideshare Endorsement.

You can consider me a troll all you want, it doesn't make me incorrect.

Every single one of you made a declaration to your insurance company, whether you applied digitally online or over the phone with an agent, when you signed up for the policy. If you have started Uber after making your policy, it is your obligation to update your information to your insurance company of the change of your status from using it for personal use to using it for commercial use. If you do not, then don't be surprised if or when they drop you if or when they discover that you violated your policy's terms and conditions by engaging in commercial enterprise on a personal policy.

You are lying if you say you do not drive for Uber, because you have been driving for Uber. The truth would be "I was not driving for Uber at the time of the accident but I am, and have been, an active driver since [insert date here]"

Withholding critical information, with full knowledge and intent to defraud the insurance company, is... well... fraud. Can they prove you intentionally defrauded them? Maybe not, but they are well within their rights to cancel your policy retroactively and denying your claim if they do discover it. It's a known fact that insurance adjusters, if the price is high enough, will dig for any information that will lead to a claim denial. Insurance adjusters are given bonuses for denying claims, if I were an insurance adjuster in today's world Uber and Lyft would be low hanging fruit for finding out if a policy holder has violated their policy terms.

Would you rather pay years of insurance premiums just to find out on the day of your first accident that you are not going to be covered? I sure wouldn't.

That is a risk you are taking willing. As long as you accept that, carry on, but that doesn't make any of the information I've provided incorrect or a "troll."



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> If you were in route to pick up a pax and got into an auto accident and your car sustained significant damage, you'd need to take your car to an auto repair shop. This may put you out of work for remainder of the week or longer. Under this case scenario, you would be entitled to file a claim for 'loss wages' for the days you were unable to drive/work.
> 
> Uber and Lyft only cover rideshare drivers during Periods 2 and 3 [Google "rideshare gap coverage" for more information]. Period 2 starts once you accept a ride request and are en route to your passenger, and Period 3 starts once your passenger gets into your car. BUT when you're online and waiting for a request during Period 1, you have no collision coverage from Uber or Lyft and much lower liability limits. So as a rideshare driver, you're most at risk during Period 1 since you won't get any collision coverage from rideshare companies and your personal insurer likely won't cover you during this time either.
> 
> ...


Remember, however, that Uber's collision and comprehensive coverage is *contingent *on you having valid insurance. If your insurance company is not aware of your Ubering, have a policy against using personal coverage for commercialuse, they are entitled to cancel your policy. If your coverage if cancelled, then you no longer have valid insurance and Uber's contingent would not be fulfilled.

Third party liability will be covered, but your own vehicle and medical may not be.

There's been horror stories of Uber drivers not having their vehicle covered. There's also reports of some insurance companies that will at least cover the claim but cancel future policy. Once cancelled for such a manner, it may become problematic to get insurance from anyone else, at least affordable insurance....


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Break out the popcorn and beer Steve is here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> According to Uber our personal policy and their additional coverage during Uber time meet the state requirements for insurance.


And according to Uber you can "make great money" driving for sub $1/mile.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Break out the popcorn and beer Steve is here.


I don't see where he's wrong on the topic.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I didn't say he was wrong he just takes everything out of context I didn't say lie to your insurance company. I said you don't volunteer information to your insurance company. In the hypothetical case that brought all this about hypothetically you're involved in an accident there's no uber passengers in the car.

Why would you tell the police officer that you drive for Uber if the accident is not Uber related that's just common sense so yes I took offense to Steve post cuz I don't like having my words taking out of context or Twisted so if you don't like it take a Midol.

Are you going to call your insurance company and tell them that you got a speeding ticket for 50 mile an hour in a 25 mile an hour zone are you going to wait till the next year when they come up for Renewal and they catch it then and then they raise your rates a year later.

If you are not driving with a passenger in the car you are driving on your own insurance.

I'm on my way home from a doctor's appointment some idiot rear-ends me and my car is damaged $2,000 I have $500 deductible, the driver that ran into me at fault he cited at fault for reckless driving. So I file a claim with my insurance company tomorrow if they ask me was I driving for Uber I'm going to say no. 

Uber has nothing to do with an accident that is not related that's what the man does not get and wants to argue about I stated that. If I am off the Uber clock I don't care if they ask me if I'm driving for Uber I'm going to say no I was not driving for who it's not Uber related.

And as I've said about a dozen times Florida is a different state altogether they do not have that many options for Rideshare insurance at least not many but all this will change within the next few months and I urge every Uber driver out there to get Rideshare insurance. I have even been told of an Uber driver that had Rideshare insurance and was involved in an accident and the Rideshare Insurance Agency asked him was he on an Uber run and he stated yes and they did not want to cover him because they knew that he was covered by Uber because he did in fact have a passenger in the car. It's a freaking nightmare.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

omission of relevant facts in but not limited to contractual agreement is being deceptive, aka lying. that dude clearly stated his case and would hold up in a court of law. can't we agree that's where it counts on the matter of opinions?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Well you know what they say about opinions.

You did not answer my question.
If you get a speeding ticket tonight are you going to call your insurance company and tell them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Well you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> You did not answer my question.
> If you get a speeding ticket tonight are you going to call your insurance company and tell them.


You have no obligation to report speeding tickets to your insurance company. They may find out if they pull regular reports of your driving record, but there is no contractual obligation to do so.

You did, however, declare in your insurance policy that you would not be using your vehicle for commercial purposes.

When that status changed, you are officially violating your contract with your insurance company by continuing to engage in commercial activity on a personal coverage. It's in your best interest to report, even if there's no real "duty" per se to report. Again, would you want to pay 12+ months of insurance premiums just to have an accident and be denied your claim? They won't deny your claim for not reporting a speeding ticket, hell, a speeding ticket may not have major impact on your insurance rate unless it was considered reckless driving and/or you got points on your license.

It's not an opinion, you are lying by omission. Again, though, it doesn't matter. The only way you'll truly be found out is if you have a major accident, especially an at fault accident. The likelihood of being caught doesn't change that fact though.

At that point, it'll be too late and you'll be out of a vehicle. If you have a little beater with no note, you'll be fine. Medical bills? That could pile up.

If I say you are lying to your insurance company, and you say you are not, then you are saying I'm wrong.

Believe what you want to believe, I hope it never catches up to you. I truly mean that. No one here deserves that kind of financial problems.

But know that is the risk you are taking if you do not have rideshare endorsement and lying (even through omission) can catch up to you one day. I hope it becomes easier for everyone in every state to get affordable, adequate coverage.

Good luck.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Truth be told, I informed my insurance carrier that I drive for Uber and added the necessary rideshare gap coverage because I do not trust Uber's coverage. I've read testimonials from drivers in certain situations that should have been covered in my opinion and whereby Uber found the slightest loophole and denied coverage.


----------

